# Sons 1st muskie



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

Fished with oldest son this morning. Fish was wide n heavy. Nice looking fish. 41in. Oh so no one quits OGF caught at Leesville on gold/brown spinner at 815 in weeds. I got a little 36 in on gold/ gold spinner


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

Congrats. Awesome fish!


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice first fish good job.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great looking musky! Congrats to your son!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Sweeeeeet!


----------



## Jim Goon (Feb 23, 2016)

Nice fish. Congrats!


----------



## mrmcak47 (May 13, 2009)

Nice fish! Casting huh, Right in the weeds still? Good to know. Hows the draw down on the lake?


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

Its going down quick. Was down 18iches


----------



## Gotworms (Jan 29, 2015)

That is a great fish. Got my boys their first pike a few days ago on the hoga.had to help a bit but is what it is I pulled my phone to get pic and it was dead from the cold I was fuming. Congrats to both of you. Wonder who enjoyed it more


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

mrmcak47 said:


> Nice fish! Casting huh, Right in the weeds still? Good to know. Hows the draw down on the lake?


Baby cowgirls. Slow to med retreive


----------

